

Ask YC: What is best place to get a logo designed? - shergill

I need a logo for my site. What is the best place to get one designed? Looking for a site like rentacoder.com but for logos.
======
ScottWhigham
I've had decent luck w/ elance.com and have heard of success stories from
craigslist.com

------
tonystubblebine
Try 99designs.com.

